# EasyOff on Bakelite



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been using EasyOff oven cleaner for removing paint from plastic items for some time with very good results-no deterioration of the plastic. I recently tried it on Bakelite O22 switch motor covers--bad news. It left a distinct orange peel finish on the Bakelite. Up until now, I had used normal solvent based paint removers on Bakelite with good results-no effect on the finish. I was a bit surprised that the EasyOff affected the Bakelite so strongly. Anyway, another lesson learned.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Easy off with the yellow top?
That is the heavy duty stuff right?

I have never tried to clean Bakelite, I will keep that in mind if I ever do.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't tried it on bakelite either, now I won't, thanks.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If you want to clean bakelite, use a polishing wheel and polishing compound.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

You could try soap and a crock pot for the bakelite too.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Whoo Michelle...run that crock by me again. And remember, I just got done with ham and bean soup made in a crock pot. Whatcha talking about??

Dave


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's another way to strip paint. Water, liquid laundry soap and put it on medium for overnight. It works on metal, might work on Bakelite as well. Make sure you use a crock pot that you don't want any more, or put a liner in it. Old paints can be toxic. 

Just another thing to try.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the tip. I have had no trouble removing paint from Bakelite using ordinary Home Depot type solvent based paint remover. It does not affect the finish. I learned this by experimenting with broken pieces of O22 motor covers. Maybe that's because I just dab it on and wipe off after about a minute. I incorrectly assumed that EasyOff would not affect the Bakelite, thinking it was tougher than normal plastic that is not affected by EasyOff. My mistake was taking a shortcut and not experimenting first-always a bad idea.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been using ammonia as my go-to paint remover for metal for the last couple years. A few weeks ago I found a matching set of two 100 year old ceiling fixtures. They were identical and almost complete - which is extremely rare. I dumped one into ammonia to begin the cleaning process. 

*DISASTER.* 

The fixtures are brass, brass has copper in it. Ammonia eats copper. I put two parts in, took four parts out - the ammonia literally cut them in half where they stuck through. Evidently, air is part of the "how to destroy brass" equation, because the parts that were under are still solid (though likely weakened) and the parts that were out of it and only in the fumes are still solid as well. 

The fixture only cost $30, so it wasn't all that big of a monetary hit. But ruining one of a pair? I was literally nauseated over it. The pieces are still sitting in the laundry room sink because I don't want to deal with it. 

Moral of the story - start with the slowest / most gentle method and get progressively more aggressive if needed. If you start off harsh and guess wrong, you may destroy what you're working on.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

A few years ago, I stripped a DT&I NW2 with brake fluid.

I put it in a plastic tub (a wash tub from a hospital stay) and the body came out clean as a whistle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was cleaning up some K-Line cars that had been through the Sandy storm and needed major cleaning. I "cleaned" the calcium deposits off the trucks using vinegar. For a batch of trucks, I left them in the vinegar too long, it ate the wheels and parts of the trucks!  Michelle has a good point, start with the most benign method!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

mnp13 said:


> ....
> 
> *DISASTER.*
> 
> The fixtures are brass, brass has copper in it. Ammonia eats copper. I put two parts in, took four parts out - the ammonia literally cut them in half where they stuck through. Evidently, air is part of the "how to destroy brass" equation, because the parts that were under are still solid (though likely weakened) and the parts that were out of it and only in the fumes are still solid as well....


Wow, I didn't realize ammonia would do that! Fortunately (?) my wife is alergic to ammonia so we don't have any in the house.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I didn't either. Of course, _after_ it happened, I got online and there is all sorts of info about ammonia and copper. Oxygen is part of the reaction as well. The ammonia turned an amazing cobalt blue color as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The blue is what's left of the copper!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use Brasso on Bakelite. It doesn't harm the surface and actually removes the gritty texture and shines and polishes it.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Patrick1544 said:


> I use Brass on Bakelite. It doesn't harm the surface and actually removes the gritty texture and shines and polishes it.


Brasso?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like Simichrome polish once it's clean. It makes it so glossy it looks wet.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

carinofranco said:


> Brasso?


It's a copper and metal cleaner, been around for years. Works very well.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Great thread!!!!

I just cleaned a lot of 022 switch controllers that were _covered_ in old latex paint.

Soaking the covers in GoJo hand cleaner without pumice and using FINE 0000 steel wool took the old paint off without any damage to the bakelite, whatsoever.

The covers look great!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

clovis said:


> Great thread!!!!
> 
> I just cleaned a lot of 022 switch controllers that were _covered_ in old latex paint.
> 
> ...


Seek & you shall find.


----------

